# Cleveland 7th of Oct



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

I will be hitting Cleveland in the early morning to check out some local reef sections.

High tide is 0924 @ 2.25 metres, low winds predicted on Seabreeze.

I'd like to look meeting around 6am and being on the water around 6.30

Look for a new white Falcon with a Rhino Rack and Lime/ Yellow Swing Double.

The plan is to paddle out from the VMR boat ramp. The depth in this area is around 5-6 metres.


----------

